# Sticky Nonsticks



## floridaboy (Sep 12, 2002)

:bounce:  BOY, I'M FED UP I just wish I could find a nonstick pan that would last! Some of the cheaper ones are great the first month or so but they warp or have hot spots...well they are cheap. The more expensive ones I've tried (circulon) are good for maybe 6 months or so...what going on?

If I were in kitchen heaven...this is the saute pan I would have:
1. melt a piece of cheese in it and let it slide off like a puck on watery ice.
2. put it under the oven broiler without damage
3. ditto into the dishwasher
4. be able to loosen those meat tidbits with cold wine or water
5. cook on high heat anytime

Does anybody have any ideas??? Is there not a nonstick that will last at least several years??


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I had a very bad experience with Circulon. Hard to clean, and it blistered when used with high heat.

I know that Emeriware is not "true" All-Clad, but I've had good experience with my 10" saute pan. I have to admit I've never put it under the broiler, but it's worked very well on top of the stove and in the oven. (I have a Viking range, so that gets pretty hot. I never use the highest heat with it, as All-Clad doesn't need blasting-high heat to get and retain good heat.

It may be worth buying just one pan to see how it does for you.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

At various home shows, I've seen a non-stick ceramic coated pan that behaved much like you described. I don't recall the brand name, but they sell off their website and at the home shows. Looked well made. Go to a Home Show in your area and one of the pan booths will probably be these guys.

No teflons will take high heat. It just can't do it.

A while back I posted an article on a new coating process that had the potential to create high durability non-stick pans. Here it is:

http://cheftalkcafe.com/forums/showt...ght=sputtering

Haven't seen any pans with this on it yet.

Phil


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I don't think the brand was these guys http://www.scanpancookware.com/

but it was similar. And it was coated inside and out. Even melted plastic released from the outside cleanly.

Phil


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I saw on TV the other day a piece about some chemical in Teflon (and its derivatives) that is extremely bad for you; poisonous, in fact. I didn't get the name of the chemical but it does give one pause, does it not?

I have a couple of non stick saute pans that I have been using for years. I only use rubber or wood utensils to protect the coating (and coincidentally, me.) I've had them under the broiler a few times but not too often so they are still in tact.

I'm curious Floridaboy, are you a professional or a home cook? Non stick pans in commercial kitchens take a real beating and do not last very long. It's the nature of the beast I think.

Jock


----------



## lamington (May 2, 2003)

I think there's been a thread here about the supposed dangers of Teflon. Anyway, the poisonous stuff is, if I remember rightly, only produced at heats well above cooking temperatures. There appears little reason for the conventional user of non-stick coatings to worry, unless some brand new finding contradicts that.


----------



## floridaboy (Sep 12, 2002)

Thank you all for replying. I'm a sometimes semi-pro, cooking professionally but privately. I realize the teflon troubles and saw the 60 minute bit but THAT is not the issue. I do use rubber/plastic or wooden utensils so that is also not an issue.

I don't mind spending 100-150 for a frypan/ sautepan if it works well and releases cooked food as I said like a hockey puck on watered ice, and lasts for years. Thank you Phatch...I just might try a Scanpan Classic Newtek.


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

the only thing I cook with my nonstick is eggs.

that's all. nope. nada.

get a decent stainless steel pan for everything else.

If you are searing meats, putting under broilers, etc...
If you really are melting cheese...
If you really are putting them in the dishwasher instead for wipping them clean with a dry towel...

Then you're setting yourself up my friend.


----------



## mistydawn (Dec 18, 2003)

I would like to hear from anyone who has had a non stick pan last for years and years. I would like to know the brand name, how long you have had it, and how often you use it. I don't believe non sticks last for more than a couple of years at the most. I am interested in any replies on this subject. I do believe I will have to learn to cook in stainless pans instead of non stick.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

floridaboy,

I think the reason they're not lasting for you is because there aren't any that can do all you're wanting at the same time.

That's why there are different tools (pans/materials) for different uses.

Here are my top suggestions for each of your wants based off what we use in our kitchen today and having started off with (years ago) Circulon which I don't think I'll ever go back to. Also, these are investments which will last you the rest of your life... and then some....



1. melt a piece of cheese in it and let it slide off like a puck on watery ice.
Berndese
Analon Nonstick
Calphalon Hard-Anaondized aluminum

If you want and egg to "let it slide off like a puck on watery ice" then dedicate one pan just for that and don't use it for anything else.

2. put it under the oven broiler without damage
Iron Skillet
Calphalon Hard-Anaondized aluminum
All-Clad (not nonstick)
You don't broil anything with teflon or coating. It will ruin the composition of the material is potentially dangerous for numerous reasons.

3. ditto into the dishwasher
All-Clad
Analon
Berndes

4. be able to loosen those meat tidbits with cold wine or water
Anything I mentioned

5. cook on high heat anytime
With any of the cookware I've mentioned, they are such excellent conductors of heat, you get higher heat from your pan using lower settings from your stove.

Is there not a nonstick that will last at least several years??
Yes. An iron skillet. You just won't be able to put it in the dish washer. Actually, you never wash it with soap.

Questions for you: Any other higher end cookware you've been using besides Circulon?

There is an informative thread here on *buying cookware* you may want to check out.

Excellent article here: *Can Non-Stick Make You Sick? *

:chef:


----------



## floridaboy (Sep 12, 2002)

Thank you all for your comments...got a Scan pan this xmas, so far its working out great. I don't think I'll try it under the broiler, but otherwise I think it will do the job. The big question is how long a period of time it will perform at maximum capability.


----------



## mikef (Dec 19, 2002)

FWIW, if the Scan Pan doesn't work out, you might try a Cybernox, from Sitram. Instead of teflon, they use some kind of microcrystalline coating. It's not as non-stick as teflon (I doubt that it will meet your cheese test) but it's virtually indestructible and as a side benefit, you get nice browning. We have one that is going strong after a couple of years of (very) non-professional use. It doesn't replace the teflon stuff but you can use it for dishes that require the high heat that destroys regular non-stick. 

Mike


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Mistydawn, about 3 or 4 years ago I got a pair of professional saute pans (1 10" and 1 8") from Costco for $20. They are heavy duty aluminum with riveted metal handles. I don't use the 8" much but the 10 " gets a good workout a few times a week. It is still in remarkably good condition and I expect to get at least another 3 or 4 years out of it.
I guess the difference is that it is made for the professional kitchen where it wouldn't last a year. But at my house where it is treated more kindly, it has lasted a long tiime. 
You can buy these things at restaurant supply houses.

Jock


----------



## mistydawn (Dec 18, 2003)

Thank you Jock for your reply to my question in this thread. I really don't think they make non stick cookware that lasts for decades do they?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Mistydawn,

I think that with a lot of TLC (lower heat, wooden/rubber utensils) you can maintain coated nonstick pans for years.

I highly recommend the brand: Berndes

They are made in Germany and the Teflon coating is guaranteed for 10 years. We've had ours 8"-9" pan for three years and it is just like new. You can easily find that particular piece for under $30.00.

Here is a review of someone who has used their set for over eight years now. And another here.

>I do believe I will have to learn to cook in stainless pans 
>instead of non stick.

There are cooking techniques which lend themselves to prevention of oversticking, but it can be ingredient specific. Perhaps other members can help elaborate...


----------



## mistydawn (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks mudbug (I am guessing your name has to do with crawfish, is that right?), anyway, I have been having all sorts of computer problems. I THINK my processor is going out, so I am not able to come here as often as I like, but I appreciate all replys on this subject. I just love to cook with nonstick, it just suits me better I guess, but because of all the problems, the peeling, scratching, etc, I bought a Calphalon tri-ply stainless saute pan (for $24! on sale! what a bargain) and have been trying to learn how to cook in that thing. I am having limited success. I find that heating the pan empty and then adding oil or butter and then food works best, but some foods do not work well at all. I make a smothered chicken recipe that did not work in the stainless pan. Half way through preparing it I had to ditch the stainless and drag the non stick back out.


----------

